# Do puppy's change color?



## bella serra (Jun 23, 2008)

i have heard that as the havanese puppy ages it can change color? Bella is 4 mo.s all white. Might she develop some beige?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh boy, did Cazzie ever change! He was black with a raccoon mask and streaks of rust. As you can see he's creamy now, and only his ears and tail have black streaks and his muzzle is black. You can check out his puppy picture in the thread - I think it's called - First Pictures. It was started just a couple weeks ago.

Suzy


----------



## bella serra (Jun 23, 2008)

oh my word!!!
at what age did he start to change color?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had one go from dark to light and get darker again. I learned this weekend technically Dora is likely a brindle that silvered... who knows! HOwever I do think we have a few on the forum who have gone from light to adding redish color!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

bella serra said:


> oh my word!!!
> at what age did he start to change color?


We took Cazzie to the groomer at about 5 months of age for a clipping and general tidying up. Were we surprised when all his black hair was clipped off! His little raccoon eyes were gone too. I almost thought I was taking home someone else's dog! I said, "Cazzie, is that you???"

The breeder told us he would change from dark to light. I guess we didn't believe her although we could see lighter hair under the black puppy coat by brushing back the hair. It is my understanding that many Havs don't change though.

Suzy


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I can not answer your question for your own dog or statistically, but I know a lot of dogs change. Brutus has the belton gene so we expected the black "spots," by=ut we did not expect his large back area to silver out.

Roxie is back and white without much change, but her black has red highlights.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji is black and white and hasn't changed much. Lizzie started out brindle, turned to spots of cream and dark beige, and now she has developed silver in some areas.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It depends... most sables get much much lighter while the black and whites (and all blacks or all whites) tend to keep their color pretty well - though of course that's not always true. Brindles mostly keep their colors. Here's Kubrick at 4 weeks, 13 weeks and now at 1 year so you can see the difference. As you can see his hair has lightened a bit but he still kept his black really well too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kubrick is so cute! Scooter is going to the groomer today. Wonder what color he'll be when I pick him up???:suspicious: LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte's back always had this reddish tint to his black and it is starting to get lighter. His breeder got to see him this weekend and she said he is starting to go silver on his back, this should be fun to see how he ends up.

Riley changed a lot and is always changing, he is getting more red again right now.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django is 4 1/2 and is just starting to turn grey in areas that he's black. starting at his tail, backend and slowly, the grey is working his way up his body. there's grey behind his ears. the breeder told us he would eventually turn grey, his half brother is grey and white, thought it would have happened by now but no, he's still pretty much black and white!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well Duncan was a dark brown little baby boy but he has lightened lots.
His fac looks like we put highlights on him,LOL!
And on the rest of his coat he has these little gray hairs all over and he's only 1.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Many, many Havanese change colors, but if Bella is basically white, it is doubtful she will change much. Does she have ticking on her (the black large "freckles" on her skin that produce black hairs)?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My Tessa hasn't really changed, although she has a small amount of ticking.

Tucker looks sable w/some black tips and red highlights but his breeder is certain he will be a red like his daddy. His roots are strawberry red and they really show up when he is wet. They told me his daddy changed colors 3 times until he settled into his red so I think Tucker will be interesting to watch


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

My Bella is mostly white with some small cream spots (hard to see). She pretty much stayed the same. A picture of her as a puppy is my Avatar and an older picture is in my signature.

How about that we both have white Bellas!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi as a pup had gold/sable ears, tail and saddle, then lost all his sable and was cream. He got lots of his color back and it is like a caramel color.

As a pup, Shelb had a white streak in her head that is gone. The black on her head has stayed pretty black, but has silvered on the rest of her body.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

When we picked Guapo out he was a brown sable, but our breeder warned us that he would really lighten up and he definitely has. He's now tan/creme with some black tips. But as his hair is growing out, the hair on his back is coming in a reddish creme...it's like peek-a-boo...you never know what he's going to end up like!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper was a brown (sable) and white puppy. He turned totally white except his ears ...and now at 2.5 is getting some dark patches and even his sable is coming out a bit. Here he is at 8 wks and at 7 months.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I love the color changes these guys go through. Reminds me of knitting with Noro fiber...which I love to do because you get to open "color presents" as you go.

Here is Posh at ten months old.









And here she is at five weeks.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*You need to check out 'colors of the rainbow'*

a great resource to see how the colors change...

read the information on this page and then SCROLL all the way to the bottom to see before and after pictures of each color group. It's cool!!

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

Toby was creame with peachy colored ears at 3 months when I first got him. He has lightened up a bit (more white) and his ears are more creme now than peach. I don't think the white puppies change much. Peggy


----------



## stoneruls (Dec 26, 2007)

Mambo was white with tan ears (light brown) he has black freckles but no black other than nose, mouth and eyes. He has grown light brown (tan) large spots on his back and right above where his tail starts. We started noticing the spots while giving him a bath at around 4-5 months. The dirt wouldn't come off and then we knew :biggrin1:


----------



## Poohsmom (Jul 10, 2008)

Bailey started out white with "champagne" ears. He went to the groomer and came home all champagne. She said he was losing his "puppy coat" and growing into his permanent coat. I guess it's not unusual and just like a havanese pup to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

bella serra said:


> i have heard that as the havanese puppy ages it can change color? Bella is 4 mo.s all white. Might she develop some beige?


My Lilly is almost all white she has a little beige on her ears and it is close to the skin now and barely noticeable (she is 19 months old) and it has been there since she was a pup. In my personal opinon I think the "colored" havs change more than the white ones.


----------

